# Toilet paper aria sung to Visse D'arte. Very brilliant.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I think it is hilarious and well sung. Enjoy.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I've sent this to friends, who have passed it along to others. Everyone loves it.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I missed the fact that this was posted earlier. The thread title mislead me.


----------

